# UK DTG Dealers ?



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I have posted in this section before and am back to see whats changed in the world of dtg.

Im considering a dtg machine but only one that will give good quality on black shirts and produce high quality white. The prices seem to be dropping a little, which is good because I still cannot afford one.

There is a distinct lack of info in the u.k. about these machines and im wondering if anyone can give me some uk links ? I wouldn't consider importing anything and would only be prepared to buy from a uk dealer with uk warranty and backup.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread has some links to UK/european based DTG dealers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t11767.html


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Rodney,

I can get a kiosk with white ink upgrade for just over £9000 + vat. Just need to be convinced that this machine really will handle all my jobs.

Dye sub is ok until someone asks for a black shirt and unfortunately most of my customers are asking for black shirts !

Ive been experimenting with inkjet transfer paper and im totally unimpressed because I cannot get a good quality print and the transfer makes the shirt feel so cheap and nasty.

Screen printing is a no no because all my work is short runs and it takes waaay too long to make a screen.

DTG is the only way forward for me but its a bit too costly right now.

Anyone heard any rumours of cheaper machines soon to be released ? They must be capable of white ink though.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I can get a kiosk with white ink upgrade for just over £9000 + vat. Just need to be convinced that this machine really will handle all my jobs.


Visit the dealer if possible and ask them to see a demo and bring your art files. Or send them a few of your art files to have them print you off samples from the machine.


----------



## Gordz (Apr 29, 2007)

The Kiosk is pretty solid, but the HM1 is way faster. Remember white ink is NOT a walk in the park, it takes a bit of work and a lot of practice to get it right. A lot of DTG owners tend to rush out and get orders before getting familiar with the process, often landing in a tight spot with customers. Whatever you select make sure that it will be technologicaly advanced enough to retain it's value as an investment. Ensure that the supplier has an in house training program to get you up and going.

Like Rodney said, take some sample artwork and see what is involved in printing it to make sure you are satisfied. Printing on darks is rewarding and lucrative once you get going.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

you can get the r1800 based anajet from www.midwestworld.com they are UK based, when i enquired months ago the anajet with white ink was £7.5K + vat BUT the pound has lost alot of ground against the dollar recently so dont be surprised if prices are rising over here across the dtg board.


----------



## lolliemay (Feb 1, 2010)

just wondering if you found any without white ink- as this doesnt matter to me and im also UK based


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I know that Mimaki did one, not sure about the white ink, I've always been underwhelmed by the process.


----------



## DTG Europe (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Lollie May

YES ltd in the Uk sell DTG printers with and without white ink.

Your Embroidery Services - Yes Ltd. - Your Embroidery Services - Yes Ltd +44 (0)1623 863343

Hope this helps

Gareth


----------



## Thiago (Mar 29, 2010)

Is the DTG Kiosk the best option for a small business? Or is there any other cheaper , compact that delivery a good quality picture?
Im Also UK Based...
Tks


----------



## DTG Europe (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Thiago

The original Kiosk version 1 and 2 are no longer being made any more, the smallest and newest machine from DTG is the Kiosk 3.

The Kiosk 3 is very compact measuring: D-1260mm x W-670mm

Best regards


----------

